# What test momo for big Drum?



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

What pound test mono should I use for big Drum from the pier. I'm going to go for them in two weeks and need to get set-up.

Scapple


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Scrapple said:


> What pound test mono should I use for big Drum from the pier. I'm going to go for them in two weeks and need to get set-up.
> 
> Scapple
> 
> View attachment 10154


Which one of these girls are you Scrapple?

If you are the third from the left You can use one of my Drum Rods

I usually have 20 pound test and 50 pound shock and 100 pound bite leader


----------



## AbuMike (Sep 3, 2007)

Garboman said:


> Which one of these girls are you Scrapple?
> 
> If you are the third from the left You can use one of my Drum Rods
> 
> I usually have 20 pound test and 50 pound shock and 100 pound bite leader


yep, what he said....


----------



## cooper138 (Aug 8, 2012)

I lived in delray and don't believe I've met her.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

They can use any of my rods! And I run 20-30 for the SENC stuff, mostly 20 to 50lb shock


----------



## drumchaser (Jan 14, 2003)

Got a rod loaded with 20 pounds waiting on any of em.


----------



## Drumdum (Jan 6, 2003)

You can go as low as 17 with the new copolymers .. 50 to 60 shock,and you should be good to go.. When you cast,make sure you clear other anglers out beforehand,look where you landed and place your rod in between the two rods that it belongs so that it is not crossed.. Not saying you are a newbee but those are the biggest mistakes someone new to a pier will make....


----------



## ncsharkman (Mar 12, 2011)

If that Gal from Delray is a drum fisherman then I'm selling my shark gear and going drum fishing! Hell, all the sharkers look like "Spike" or Arizona Fred....................


----------



## rabbitdog2 (Aug 20, 2011)

Get your mind out of the gutter guys and back to fishing. LOL


----------



## drumrun (Dec 5, 2007)

I run 17# with 60# shock leader.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

ncsharkman said:


> If that Gal from Delray is a drum fisherman then I'm selling my shark gear and going drum fishing! Hell, all the sharkers look like "Spike" or Arizona Fred....................


Amen


----------



## Scrapple (Mar 10, 2007)

Thanx for the tips guys they will be useful. As for the gals, sadly none of the wanted to be my fishing assistant. I did see this Cobia swimming under the pier...what catches them?
Scrapple


----------



## gilly21 (Feb 15, 2006)

Scrapple said:


> Thanx for the tips guys they will be useful. As for the gals, sadly none of the wanted to be my fishing assistant. I did see this Cobia swimming under the pier...what catches them?
> Scrapple
> 
> View attachment 10179


Big worms


----------



## Hooked Up (Feb 6, 2009)

drop some livermush over the rail..........her crack will catch it


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Aw, man, the rollback took away Garbo's post.


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I know. Kinda depressing


----------



## Garboman (Jul 22, 2010)

Scrapple said:


> Thanx for the tips guys they will be useful. As for the gals, sadly none of the wanted to be my fishing assistant. I did see this Cobia swimming under the pier...what catches them?
> Scrapple
> 
> View attachment 10179



Jerk Jigger


----------



## BubbaHoTep (May 26, 2008)

Great stuff, Garbo. I love it.

Deja Vu


----------



## NC KingFisher (Nov 20, 2011)

I just realized, he wanted the test for momo not mono


----------



## ez2cdave (Oct 13, 2008)

Scrapple said:


> I did see this Cobia swimming under the pier...what catches them?
> Scrapple
> 
> View attachment 10179


A large supply of "green presidents" . . .


----------

